# windows



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

all 4 of my windows open up when i open my passenger door this only happens on the front passenger door, any help ? and prices on how much it will cost to fix?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: windows (VWPassatW8_UA)*

Have you had past water intrusion issues?
If so, the connections to the CCM (under the driver's side carpet) may be corroded.
It sounds like your passeneger door causes it?
Maybe something there - are there any other odd symptoms?
I've heard of 3 different W8s that had water in the fuel pump relay well that caused wacky electrical problems.
That relay is under the spare tire compartment, so it might be worth checking on that too.


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: windows (BlueSteW8)*

no waterdamage, unless its from the snow but i have the rubber mats + the regular mats underneath, guess i have to go on a trip to the dealer f***


----------

